# Prop Pitch



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I owned a basic gheenoe classic with 9.9 merc 4-stroke....stock propeller (9x 8.3" pitch) is only way to go. Tops out 19 mph then when I added a TSG electric jackplate and my top speed gain to 21-22 MPH.


----------



## Gheenoe_Pirate (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the advice! I'm also having a hell of a time getting the old prop off... I took some pics to verify if I'm going about it the right way... There is not a nut on the end of the prop, just a pin that runs through the middle.. I've been banging on this pin with a hammer and nail and it wont budge... Benn soaking it with some WD 40 also..







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Use spray oil to soak it in then tap it out if not then drill 1/8 drill bit or 2/32 drill bit then u all good to go.

WD40 or actone and other braking fuild.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What make motor is it ?


----------



## Gheenoe_Pirate (Aug 8, 2009)

it's an older Force sail boat engine. I measured the shaft and it's about 18" roughly.. Hope it will still get me on plane???

Snooky, I think that's what I'm goonna have to do.. Just want to make sure I'm not going to ruin the dang thing.. That pin is the only thing I see keeping the prop on...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So why are you switching props? The old one looks fine!

OUCH!!!!

-T


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Be sure to support the end of the prop shaft on a block of wood or have someone "Buck" the end of it. A nail set makes a good drive pin.

The pin you are working on is a sheer pin and should (it might be anything) be a soft 410 alloy stainless pin. If you have to drill it it should be easy to drill.

Good luck with it and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

you could pull the shaft from the lower and take it to a machine shop ....

Dave


----------

